# Motor burnt up. Now what?



## durnells (Jul 25, 2009)

As a father/daughter project, we converted an 81 VW Rabbit pickup using kit #3 from Wilderness EV. It is a 120 volt system using 20 US 2200 batts. The controler is a 500 amp Curtis 1231C. The D & D ES31B motor overheated the very first drive and we have been struggling with keeping the motor from overheating. We have about 50 miles on it now and the motor overheated again and this time has failed.  The motor seemed to have adequate power but was very prone to overheating. I think there was a problem with the motor from day one but that is another post.

So the question is do we get another ES31B, put a blower on it and hope for the best, or do we go big, and get a larger motor? 

Is there another motor that will fit, modifying the adaptor plate & coupler we have? Motor has 1-1/4" shaft. Will our exsisting controller be big enough to power a larger motor? I am hoping to go for a larger motor, but be able to adapt or reuse the adaptor plate, coupler, controller and motor mounts I already have. Our will is starting to run low, so just slapping another of the same motor in is temping, but my feeling is the best thing would be to install a larger motor. How many more parts and how much work will it take to "go big"

Can/should this motor be rewound? Is it worthwhile?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

durnells said:


> The D & D ES31B motor overheated the very first drive and we have been struggling with keeping the motor from overheating. We have about 50 miles on it now and the motor overheated again and this time has failed.  The motor seemed to have adequate power but was very prone to overheating. I think there was a problem with the motor from day one but that is another post.
> 
> So the question is do we get another ES31B, put a blower on it and hope for the best, or do we go big, and get a larger motor?
> 
> Can/should this motor be rewound? Is it worthwhile?


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/d-d-es-31b-motor-specifications-26251.html

Hmm how many amps do you put through that motor while driving? It is always possible you had a dud or that you had the field advance backwords, never know.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, only 50 miles seems rather strange. Under what conditions was it running? I think your next step would be based on what you need your car to do. That motor seems about TWICE the size of the one in my Geo, and I'm at about 175 miles. Certainly bigger is better up to a point. If you have the money for the classic 9" everyone seems to be running (that's the one that comes with kit #4 which uses the same controller), go with that. I certainly would if I had the money....


----------

